# Rhododendron jetzt zurückschneiden?



## dragsterrobby (2. Sep. 2013)

Hallo hab da mal eine Frage,
haben gestern einen orange __ Rhododendron aus unseren sehr schattigen Vorgarten ausgepflanzt. Blüht Lachs farbig bie orange, genaue Sorte weissen wir nicht!
Dort stand er seit Jahren zwischen Koniferen, die sich über die Jahre sehr verbreitert haben, ziehmlich eingewachsen. Hat immer orange geblüht aber halt immer weniger, da er schon fast kein Licht mehr durch die Koniferen ab bekommen hat.
Deswegen haben wir uns entschlossen ihn auszubuddeln und ihn in die Nähe des Teiches zu pflanzen.
Er ist ca. 1,50m hoch und sehr Lichtgeil gewachsen.
Verpflanzt ist er nun aber sollte ich den jetzt zurück schneiden oder lieber noch warten?


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rhododendron jetzt zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Günter,

Du solltest ihn jetzt dann auch zurückschneiden, denn er braucht die Kraft, um einzuwurzeln und nicht, um die ausgegeilten Triebe zu versorgen.
Und ordentlich gießen (wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet).

PS: Und bitte etwas sparsamer mit den Großbuchstaben


----------



## Katarina7 (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Rhododendron jetzt zurückschneiden?*

Würde ich auch so machen. Beim ausgraben hat er ja Wurzeln verloren. Oben wird aber die Kraft weiterhin verlangt. 
Also abschneiden


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rhododendron jetzt zurückschneiden?*

Hallo, 
schon passiert kurz nach meiner Frage hier im Forum.


----------

